# Gesshin Hide Custom Yanagiba



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a custom order we just got in from Gesshin Hide. This one is already spoken for, but i thought you guys might enjoy the pictures:


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 10, 2011)

That is very impressive.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't tell me some dude did that with a chisel and a hammer.


----------



## chuck239 (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice! A lefty gets a sweet looking custom! Hope the lefty fee wasn't to bad! 

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Don't tell me some dude did that with a chisel and a hammer.



i have video proof


----------



## tk59 (Dec 10, 2011)

vids or it didn't happen?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2011)

i cant post this one online, but i can show it to you next time you're up here


----------



## Rottman (Dec 10, 2011)

chuck239 said:


> Hope the lefty fee wasn't to bad!



If it was not bad then the engraving probably was triple price:biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Dec 10, 2011)

lefty is still the same 50% increase... sorry guys


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 11, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Here is a custom order we just got in from Gesshin Hide. This one is already spoken for, but i thought you guys might enjoy the pictures:



You're saying that an awful lot these days!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 11, 2011)

so buy one for yourself and you can be the one speaking for it 

wish i could stock a bunch of 2k+ knives, but we're still too small... sorry

custom orders are the most fun for me though... we get to do some really cool things


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 11, 2011)

JBroida said:


> so buy one for yourself and you can be the one speaking for it
> 
> wish i could stock a bunch of 2k+ knives, but we're still too small... sorry
> 
> custom orders are the most fun for me though... we get to do some really cool things



I plan on it! I am going to need some single bevels in 2012...so you'll hear from me eventually.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 11, 2011)

Usually I am not a fan of the blade bling, but this one is an exception. It looks so well crafted and original -- sort of like a tattoo for your knife. 

k.


----------



## schanop (Jan 3, 2012)

Could this be the video?
[video=youtube_share;Yz0vEDyl_D8]http://youtu.be/Yz0vEDyl_D8[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2012)

hey... i didnt know he put it up on youtube... very cool. He e-mailed it to me a while back from his cell phone but asked me not to post online.


----------

